
The Tiko Printer: What Happens When You Innovate Too Much - bsilvereagle
http://hackaday.com/2017/02/27/the-tiko-printer-what-happens-when-you-innovate-too-much/
======
achow
> They had ordered their complete BOM before a prototype was finalized... They
> spent all their money buying components before their design was finalized.
> These aren’t poor engineering decisions, they’re poor business decisions.

Not having even a single prototype (even if you ignore the fact that ideally
there should be multiple) done before ordering the parts for manufacturing is
fundamental failure of engineering process, it is not a business decision
failure.

